# Another source for C. W. Ammen Recovery and Refining of Prec



## NobleMetalWorks (Apr 12, 2012)

Here is another source for C. W. Ammen's book "Recovery and Refining of Precious Metals, Second Edition"

Recovery and Refining of Precious Metals, Second Edition

Price is $67.00 and shipping is just over $12+. I have only seen one other source that even came close to that price, and that is a current auction on eBay for 79.95 + 3.95 shipping.


----------



## Lou (Apr 12, 2012)

Not worth the money in my opinion.


----------



## AztekShine (Apr 12, 2012)

Ah, thanks for the heads up, Lou!


----------



## goldsilverpro (Apr 12, 2012)

I haven't see the 2nd edition. I have the 1st edition but I never cared for it much. Although there is some value for the person dealing with PM scrap, it is mainly geared to the miner. When he deals with scrap, the information is short (often less than one page) and sketchy and his methods are not the best. Yet, there are 51 pages on blowpipe analysis. Interesting and valuable for some, but not too applicable for what I do. There are better books out there for us scrappers.

I am glad I own a copy, though. It has helped me a few times in the last 30 years. I just wouldn't make it my first choice.

I have a fairly complete library of books in this field. They're all different and, with only one exception, I have learned valuable things I didn't know. That exception is George Gajda's 100% worthless book, "Gold Refining."


----------



## butcher (Apr 12, 2012)

I like the C.W. Ammens book I have, the book is geared more towards mining, and covers topics in many areas of this work, as has been stated it does not go into great detail for the covered topics, more like an overview of mining, but this book I would recommend to anyone wanting to learn many of the basics mining, my opinion this is a good book and it was worth my money I spent.


----------



## NobleMetalWorks (Apr 16, 2012)

I just received my book today...

I didn't want to comment on the value of the book before I received it, and was really planning on reading it before saying anything about it.

HOWEVER

The book has a wealth of information that has nothing to do with mining at all, the diagrams on equipment, tools, even how to build a proper venting system. I have only thumbed through it, and on every page is either information I have found on the internet, in Wise or Hoke, or that I have not encountered at all, but that is excellent information I can use. And that is just thumbing through the book.

I'll post more in a few days after I read it completely.


----------



## newheights1 (Apr 8, 2013)

Does anyone have an electronic or pdf version of this book? I am really interested in reading through this. please respond

Brian


----------



## jimdoc (Apr 8, 2013)

newheights1 said:


> Does anyone have an electronic or pdf version of this book? I am really interested in reading through this. please respond
> 
> Brian



This book is still under copyright, it is out there in "Internetland" on pdf. Maybe someone will send it to you if your lucky, but it can not be linked on the forum.

Jim


----------



## DavidGreen (Oct 20, 2014)

Two of the older blue books can be downloaded FREE from http://bookzz.org/g/C%20%20W%20Ammen


----------



## mls26cwru (Oct 21, 2014)

I have really liked Ammen's book... i have the second edition, and have slowly been reading through it. the blow pipe analysis section is a bit extensive, but can easily be skipped over.

Mike


----------



## goldfellchen (Mar 29, 2019)

Hi,

can s.o. please tell me where I can get the book from C.W. Ammen Recovery and Refining of Precious Metals (Gemology)?

Thx


----------



## jimdoc (Mar 29, 2019)

https://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?t=3159


----------



## cuchugold (Apr 2, 2019)

goldsilverpro said:


> I haven't see the 2nd edition. I have the 1st edition but I never cared for it much. Although there is some value for the person dealing with PM scrap, it is mainly geared to the miner. When he deals with scrap, the information is short (often less than one page) and sketchy and his methods are not the best. Yet, there are 51 pages on blowpipe analysis. Interesting and valuable for some, but not too applicable for what I do. There are better books out there for us scrappers.
> 
> I am glad I own a copy, though. It has helped me a few times in the last 30 years. I just wouldn't make it my first choice.
> 
> I have a fairly complete library of books in this field. They're all different and, with only one exception, I have learned valuable things I didn't know. That exception is George Gajda's 100% worthless book, "Gold Refining."


If Gajda's book was all you had access to 35 years ago, as a beginner, I bet you would think differently. I agree it is pretty worthless when compared to others, or this forum. It is all relative to what one already knows at the time of learning, I think. Cheers!.

p.s.: Looking at it know, it does look like a poorly written pamphlet... :lol:


----------



## Palladium (Jun 19, 2022)

Download PDF - Recovery And Refining Of Precious Metals [PDF] [30oudobk2h3g]


Download PDF - Recovery And Refining Of Precious Metals [PDF] [30oudobk2h3g]. ...




vdoc.pub


----------



## PeterM (Sep 14, 2022)

A manual on Fire Assaying and Determination of Noble Metals


----------



## PeterM (Sep 14, 2022)

Field Tests for the Common Elements


----------



## dkbinco (Sep 26, 2022)

Thanks to all for the downloads of info.


----------

